# Jurassic World 2: Über eine Milliarde Dollar eingespielt



## Zelada (8. Juli 2018)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Jurassic World 2: Über eine Milliarde Dollar eingespielt* gefragt.


						Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: *Jurassic World 2: Über eine Milliarde Dollar eingespielt*


----------



## CoDBFgamer (8. Juli 2018)

Die enormen Einspielergebnisse heutzutage sind kaum mehr verwunderlich. Einerseits hat man mit China heute einen weiteren großen Absatzmarkt und anderseits werden die Kinokarten doch  immer teurer (bezug auf DE). Interessanter wäre es doch zu sehen, wie viel Kinobesucher sich den Film angeschaut haben.


----------



## exbmu (8. Juli 2018)

Ja da hast du vollkommen recht! Ich gehe nur mehr 1-4 mal im Jahr ins Kino, früher war dass genau andersrum.... aber Für ein Film im Kino zahle ich keine €20.- da warte ich und kauf es mir als Blu-Ray. Früher gab es Kino Montag- Mittwoch um je 5.- ein Film. Aber mit den ganzen Aufschlägen und Zuschlägen macht Kino für mich null Sinn.


----------



## RedDragon20 (8. Juli 2018)

Ihr habt ja ganz schön teure Kinos. Ich zahle, wenn ich ins Kino gehe, mit Aufschlag kaum 11 Euro.


----------



## Phone (8. Juli 2018)

Dabei ist der Film stock langweilig.
Meine Gurke 2018!


----------



## lars9401 (8. Juli 2018)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Ihr habt ja ganz schön teure Kinos. Ich zahle, wenn ich ins Kino gehe, mit Aufschlag kaum 11 Euro.



Eben, bei mir sind es sogar nur 7€ für 2D und 10€ für 3D.


----------



## Van83 (8. Juli 2018)

lars9401 schrieb:


> Eben, bei mir sind es sogar nur 7€ für 2D und 10€ für 3D.



+ Popcorn + Cola = 18 €


----------



## lars9401 (8. Juli 2018)

Van83 schrieb:


> + Popcorn + Cola = 18 €



Wer im Kino Geld für Essen und Trinken ausgibt, der ist doch selbst dran schuld.


----------



## aliman91 (8. Juli 2018)

Ich fand den Film weit besser als den Vorgänger! Die Witze waren angemessen und gut plaziert und auf ein angenehmes Maß reduziert. 

Eine Szene hatte mich sogar etwas zu Tränen gerührt!


----------



## Solo-Joe (9. Juli 2018)

Der Film war gut, wenn auch nicht ganz so gut wie JW 1. Chris Pratt, dessen Humor ich bei GotG anfangs gar nicht mochte, steigert sich in der Reihe auch immer mehr. 
Interessant wird JW 3. JW 1&2 haben sich ganz klar an JP 1&2 orientiert. JW3 wird hier wohl andere Wege  gehen müssen.

Trotzdem eine generell interessante Neuauflage der legendären JP Reihe - auch wenn JW2 nicht an die düstere Stimmung von JP 2 herankommt.


----------

